# Copper is so restless



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Me again

Copper is now 5 1/2 months, and during the evening he is soooooooo restless. He gets up then lays down, running about etc and normally at night time he sleeps from 7 till morning and if he sleeps in my bed i hear nothing from him, he used to be settled and the other night he was up and down chewing on things etc and in the end i put him back in his bed so i got some sleep. 

I know he is teething and he must have growing pains but is this behaviour normal? 

He also sicked up two large stones today but i haven't a clue where he got them from as i watch him like a hawk! he isn't normally sick and he is still eating, drinking and pooing like normal. 

I hope this will pass as it is starting to make the evenings stressful and i worry that he is ill. 

What should i do?

Thanks


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

whats his exercise like?


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

i take him on two walks a day about 35-45 minutes long. I don't walk him on a Monday and Tuesday as he goes to day care all day from 7.30am - 6pm and after being restless will finally settle with encouragement.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Is the change really sudden? What do you feed him? Sounds like my Sophie to me ;D I changed all the foods that had ingredients she was allergic to, and she calmed down a bit. But I think I have one of the most energetic Vizslas out there. When Sophie was little, she never settled down; evenings were crazier than mornings, too. We had to take turns to watch her either in her pen or in the living room. She was never alone unless sleeping or in the crate. There were times where we thought there is something wrong with our dog! But there really wasn't. Over time we have gotten used to her high energy, and it doesn't bother us at all. She is calming down slowly. We can tell the difference, but others still think she's one crazy dog. 
She's actually quite the couch potato with us at home once she's had her exercise. But if people come over, she's very excited about the guests and will follow everyone everywhere. To some it is overwhelming. 
I love my Sophie and wouldn't change a thing about her : Maybe it is just Copper's personality


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

No sudden change apart from the extended walks as he has got older his walks have got longer. He is on a dry complete iamms but this does make him fart LOADS but it's one the vets recommended. I tried him on another good complete food and he farted on that too! I thinks his a gasy dog.

I love Copper but sometimes we all need our down time. 

Adelle


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

maybe it's trapped wind that's making Copper restless?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello

Our pup is 6 months old and is the same. Evening time is crazy time. He is a napping machine in the morning. He is walked for a morning everyday from 6-7 then an hour at lunch 12-1 then he gets another walk at some stage in the afternoon evening. Come evening he is still very full of energy. He wants to play,play, play. and won't let us just sit on the sofa. Then all sudden every night at about 930 or 10 he is done and goes to his dog bed to lay down for the night. Over time the crazy time is less and less crazy. Not shorter in time but less intense. I think Copper will slowly mellow with time. Mac seems to be doing this.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

If he is teething and still loosing teeth then it is normal for them to be restless and more hyper. It's how Summit was until all his new teeth were in at about the same age. Everything you described sounds just like what he was doing when teething.

He settled down a lot once he got through that.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you.

I did think it could be trapped wind but his not blotted and believe me he trumps all that gas out lol 

Sounds like he is just being normal then, i give him plenty of toys to chew on sometimes i can hear him in the night chewing in his crate. 

He has a love for UGG boots and today killed mine  he likes to pull all the fluff out  

Thank you


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Physical exercise is as necessary as mental exercise. Be sure you're training and playing mind games like "find". Also a trip around town while you run errands can be terribly exciting and exhausting for him. Every few stops I let Dozer out to sniff around and investigate. He's beat when we get home. At coppers age you might have someone ride along so he's not alone in the car.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Run, run, run then train, train, train!


----------

